# Upgrade Macbook Pro mi 2010 (pour un débutant)



## Nouzbi22 (19 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Merci d'avance pour le temps que vous prendrez à me lire et à me répondre 

Voilà, je possède un MacBook  Pro mi 2010 avec la config suivante :

MacBook Pro (13 pouces, mi-2010)
Processeur : 2,4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mem : 4 Go 1067 MHz DDR3
Carte Graphique et disque dur d'origine,

Vous vous en douterez, je constate depuis quelques années des ralentissements sur le web (video) et ouverture appli, etc. 

Ma question est : que puis je changer dessus pour un prix sympa et sans trop de bricolage.

Existe t'il des kits pour changer mon disque dur et RAM ? 

Ah oui : j'ai un disque dur de ma ps4 (seagate) d'origine qui ne me sert à rien depuis que je l'ai changé, est ce qu'il pourrait fonctionner sur un mac ?

Merci pour vos réponses et à dispo si vous avez besoin d'éléments supplémentaires.

Benjamin


----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Tu peux ajouter de la RAM et passer à 8 Go (le maximum que ton MBP peut gérer) en achetant par ex. chez Crucial deux barrettes de 4 Go 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM (utilise leur scanner pour ne pas te tromper).

Tu peux changer ton disque dur et acheter un SSD (Crucial, tant que tu y est) + 1 boitier pour mettre ton dd dedans (et éventuellement une nappe, le "truc" qui relie ton disque dur à la carte mère).

Les tutos de démontage se trouvent sur iFixit.com


----------



## Nouzbi22 (19 Octobre 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu peux ajouter de la RAM et passer à 8 Go (le maximum que ton MBP peut gérer) en achetant par ex. chez Crucial deux barrettes de 4 Go 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM (utilise leur scanner pour ne pas te tromper).
> 
> ...




En somme, je peux tout prendre chez Crucial (Barrettes + DD + boitier + nappe) 

Merci mille fois en tous cas


----------



## Nouzbi22 (19 Octobre 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu peux ajouter de la RAM et passer à 8 Go (le maximum que ton MBP peut gérer) en achetant par ex. chez Crucial deux barrettes de 4 Go 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM (utilise leur scanner pour ne pas te tromper).
> 
> ...


Re, concernant le disque dur que j'ai de côté, le voici en détail : 

https://www.macway.com/fr/product/2...t-m8-25-5400-trmin-8-mo-st500lm012-95-mm.html

Je ne sais pas si cela passerait sur le mien (dans les mac compatible, j'ai celui de 2010 Avril, je ne sais pas si c'est le mien)

Merci beaucoup !!

Benjamin


----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2017)

Ce que tu montres, c'est un disque dur.
Ce que je te suggère de prendre, c'est un SSD.

Dans le 1er cas, des temps d'accès de l'ordre de la dizaine de milli secondes. Dans l'autre cas, des temps d'accès de l'ordre de la centaine de nanosecondes (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive).


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2017)

Le disque dur que tu mentionnes en réponse #4 serait bon pour faire du stockage de données, car il ne tourne qu'avec une vitesse de 5400 tr/mn, ce qui est bien trop lent maintenant pour exploiter n'importe quel macOS.

Tu ferais bien mieux d'acheter un petit boitier USB pour l'installer dedans et t'en servir comme stockage de tes données personnelles, voire de le partitionner pour faire un clone de sauvegarde.

Sinon, comme en réponse #5, le mieux est d'acheter et d'installer un SSD qui a minima va dix fois plus vite dans les temps d'exécution en lecture/écriture.


----------



## Nouzbi22 (13 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Le disque dur que tu mentionnes en réponse #4 serait bon pour faire du stockage de données, car il ne tourne qu'avec une vitesse de 5400 tr/mn, ce qui est bien trop lent maintenant pour exploiter n'importe quel macOS.
> 
> Tu ferais bien mieux d'acheter un petit boitier USB pour l'installer dedans et t'en servir comme stockage de tes données personnelles, voire de le partitionner pour faire un clone de sauvegarde.
> 
> Sinon, comme en réponse #5, le mieux est d'acheter et d'installer un SSD qui a minima va dix fois plus vite dans les temps d'exécution en lecture/écriture.



Merci pour ces infos, je voulais opter pour ce modèle : http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/macbook-pro-(13-pouces,-mi-2010)/CT10157907 mais je ne sais pas si j'ai besoin d'un adaptateur pour le fixer à l'intérieur ?


----------



## Locke (13 Décembre 2017)

Nouzbi22 a dit:


> je ne sais pas si j'ai besoin d'un adaptateur pour le fixer à l'intérieur ?


Aucun besoin d'adaptateur, il suffit de remettre les 4 vis de maintien et c'est tout...


----------



## seserge (14 Décembre 2017)

J'ai exactement le même Macbook Pro, j'ai installé un SSD Crucial 512Go, 8G de RAM, et c'est encore une fusée! Vraiment ça en vaut la peine, vu le prix des nouveaux MacBook Pro!!


----------



## Vieilledam76 (13 Avril 2020)

Bonjour! Je reviens sur ce sujet car je viens de recevoir une ram 8g (2x4go) sodimm 1333mhz ddr3 pc3-10600 pour mon MacBook Pro mi 2010 13pouces 2,4ghz. Après l’installation de cette ram l’ordi s’allume mais impossibilité d’arriver sur ma session (l’ordi se rallume automatiquement avt d’arriver sur ma session). Sauriez-vous quel est le pb? Me serais-je trompé de modèle ? Merci de votre réponse


----------



## Sly54 (13 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,



Vieilledam76 a dit:


> Bonjour! Je reviens sur ce sujet car je viens de recevoir une ram 8g (2x4go) sodimm 1333mhz ddr3 pc3-10600 pour mon MacBook Pro mi 2010 13pouces 2,4ghz. Après l’installation de cette ram l’ordi s’allume mais impossibilité d’arriver sur ma session (l’ordi se rallume automatiquement avt d’arriver sur ma session). Sauriez-vous quel est le pb? Me serais-je trompé de modèle ? Merci de votre réponse


Pour la RAM, voilà les préconisations d'Apple : 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2020)

Vieilledam76 a dit:


> MacBook Pro mi 2010 13pouces 2,4ghz


Donc, ce modèle là... https://everymac.com/systems/apple/...o-2.4-aluminum-13-mid-2010-unibody-specs.html ...pour les barrettes mémoires, en fréquence MHz il faut installer celles-ci...






...or tu as commandé une fréquence qui ne convient pas...


Vieilledam76 a dit:


> une ram 8g (2x4go) sodimm 1333mhz ddr3 pc3-10600


...et par défaut au démarrage tu dois entendre une séquence de bips. Dans ton MBP, tu peux installer un maximum de 16 Go de mémoire. Tu es bon pour demander un échange.


----------



## Vieilledam76 (16 Avril 2020)

Merci pour vos réponse ! J’ai commandé des nouvelles barrettes de ram cette fois ci adapté mais j’ai encore un souci... Lors de l’installation la 1ère barrette ne veut pas se clipser correctement (alors quelle est dans le bon sens) j’ai l’impression que les clips se sont agrandis et qu’ils ne retiennent plus la barrette.. avez vous déjà été confrontés a ce pb?


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2020)

Vieilledam76 a dit:


> j’ai l’impression que les clips se sont agrandis et qu’ils ne retiennent plus la barrette.. avez vous déjà été confrontés a ce pb?


Mais non, il n'y a rien de compliqué et rien ne s'est agrandi, ce sont les clips de maintien qui te donne cette impression. Tu as ce modèle-là... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Pro_13"_Unibody_Mid_2010 ...et plus spécifiquement regarde ici les étapes 4 et 5 pour le changement des barrettes... https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Remp...M+du+MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Unibody+mi-2010/4319 ...il faut les clipser délicatement, mais ça s'installera.


----------



## Vieilledam76 (16 Avril 2020)

J’ai essayé plusieurs fois délicatement comme dans le tuto mais rien à faire la barrette ne veut pas s’emboiter..

J’ai réinstallé les anciennes barrettes sans problème je ne sais plus quoi penser.. voici des photos des barrettes au cas où


----------



## Locke (17 Avril 2020)

Vieilledam76 a dit:


> J’ai essayé plusieurs fois délicatement comme dans le tuto mais rien à faire la barrette ne veut pas s’emboiter..


Pourtant cette barrette semble bien en place, mais...




1) vérifier la bonne position de l'encoche
2) bien pousser à fond _(par défaut une barrette mémoire sera légèrement inclinée)_
3) écarter et pousser en 4) vers le bas

Il faut que les boules des plots de maintien en 3) soit par dessus le circuit imprimé. Une barrette mémoire bien mise en place sera bien à plat. On doit entendre un léger clic pour un bon verrouillage, parfois en 4) il faut forcer un peu plus.


----------



## Vieilledam76 (21 Avril 2020)

J’ai encore essayé et malgré vos conseils la barrette du fond ne veut pas se  clipser... J’ai l’impression que les tranches sont un peu plus « poncées » que les barrettes d’origine c’est peut être due à cela...


----------



## Locke (21 Avril 2020)

Vieilledam76 a dit:


> J’ai encore essayé et malgré vos conseils la barrette du fond ne veut pas se clipser... J’ai l’impression que les tranches sont un peu plus « poncées » que les barrettes d’origine c’est peut être due à cela...


Négatif, tous les fabricants de matériels électroniques utilisent la même épaisseur de circuit époxy. Par curiosité, fais une photo d'une ancienne et d'une nouvelle barrette en les mettant l'une au-dessus de l'autre et pas cote à cote.


----------



## Vieilledam76 (23 Avril 2020)

Voici plusieurs photos que vous puissiez voir si les barrettes sont différentes. Aussi j’ai eu au téléphone un réparateur Apple qui me dit que les barrettes ne sont pas les mêmes...


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2020)

Vieilledam76 a dit:


> Voici plusieurs photos que vous puissiez voir si les barrettes sont différentes. Aussi j’ai eu au téléphone un réparateur Apple qui me dit que les barrettes ne sont pas les mêmes...


Ce n'est pas la performance le problème. Par le biais de Photoshop et en superposant les 2 modules, pour moi la barrette Crucial est légèrement plus large, ce que je soupçonnais dans ma réponse #16 dans le petit cercle en vert qui empêche en faisant une pression en 4 de la clipser correctement. Fais une mesure et parles-en là ou tu as fait ton achat.

Entendons-nous bien, dans la copie écran en réponse #16, tu pousses bien à fond dans le sens des flèches 1 ? Si tu t'approches vraiment de très près, la barrette ne bute pas dans les angles ?


----------



## Vieilledam76 (25 Juin 2020)

Pour en revenir à ce problème.. J'ai racheté de la RAM cette fois chez macway (de 16 giga). Aucun problème pour l'installer !! Je pense que la RAM crucial avait un défaut et je l'ai donc renvoyé. Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Sly54 (25 Juin 2020)

Vieilledam76 a dit:


> J'ai racheté de la RAM cette fois chez macway (de 16 giga). Aucun problème pour l'installer !! Je pense que la RAM crucial avait un défaut et je l'ai donc renvoyé. Merci pour vos conseils


Tu as dû tomber sur un mauvais lot ! L'essentiel est que maintenant tes nouvelles barrettes soient reconnues 
Profite bien de ta "nouvelle" machine, avec son SSD et ses 16 Go tu es reparti pour quelques années


----------



## Rouske (22 Novembre 2020)

Coucou tu peux nous indiquer la référence de tes barrettes de 16go stp ? Merci


----------



## Dylanr (23 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour j’ai un MacBook Pro mi 2010 core 2 duo 2,44 giga hertz j’aimerais le passer à 8 giga de ram et changer le processeur pour le passer sur un core I5 je ne sais pas si ces possible merci pour votre réponse


----------



## maxou56 (24 Octobre 2021)

Dylanr a dit:


> j’ai un MacBook Pro mi 2010 core 2 duo 2,44 giga hertz


Bonsoir,
Un MBP 13" mi 2010 core 2 duo 2.4GHz "MacBookPro7,1"?
Si oui, c'est possible de mettre 8GB de RAM officiellement, et semble t'il d'après Mactracker 16GB.
Et macOS High Sierra max.
Tu peux aussi mettre un SSD (limité au SATA 2) mais ça sera beaucoup plus fluide qu'un disque dur (bien activer la TRIM)
Non tu ne peux pas changer le CPU il est soudé à la carte mère et un Core 2 duo c'est lent.


----------



## Sud083 (24 Octobre 2021)

Déjà avec 8Go de Ram et SSD SATA 2 ça sera très bien [emoji6]


----------



## Brother (20 Janvier 2022)

Sud083 a dit:


> Déjà avec 8Go de Ram et SSD SATA 2 ça sera très bien [emoji6]


Bonjour,

Je suis très attaché  à mon Mac Pro, je tente de le pousser le plus loin possible.

• Système:
Mac Pro (mi-2010)
Os High Sierra
Processeur 2 x 2,66 GHz-6 Core Xeon ( je pense que le processeur est pas trop mal, il monte à 24 coeurs en calculs)
32 Go Ram en 4x8 Go DDR3- ECC en 1333 Mhz
SSD
ATi HD 5870 (heureusement qu'à l'époque j'avais pris la carte Graphique à plus puissante!)

• Les orientations "d'optimisations":

Je fais de la 3D et sur les gros fichier la RAM et juste, je monte à 29 Go en calculs de rendu,
j'ai lu que je pouvais monter jusqu'à 64 Go, possible ou pas?

La carte graphique elle est réellement en cause je pense... les rendus sont très longs parfois.
Mais quoi monter sur ma machine ?

Vous remerciant par avances de vos retours et expériences


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2022)

Brother a dit:


> Mais quoi monter sur ma machine ?


Prendre une carte compatible Métal (mais à quel prix) te permettrait de monter à Mojave.




Brother a dit:


> SSD


Un SSD en slot PCIe booste bien la machine également.


----------



## Brother (21 Janvier 2022)

Ok Sly54, pour le SSD en slot PCle, merci à toi !

La Ram je peux la monter à 48 GO? apparement en 64 bit il pourrait y monter, vous validez?

Coté carte graphique là je ne sais pas, 400€ serait mon budget pour cette dernière, des idées?


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2022)

Brother a dit:


> La Ram je peux la monter à 48 GO? apparement en 64 bit il pourrait y monter, vous validez?


Est-ce que tu confirmes avec un Mac à 12 coeurs ? Donc 8 slot mémoire ? Si oui, alors tu devrais pouvoir monter à 128 Go de RAM !

cf 48 GB (Quad-Core Actual) 128 GB (8- and 12-Core Actual) 32 GB (Quad-Core Apple) 64 GB (8- and 12-Core Apple)


----------



## Brother (22 Janvier 2022)

Merci Sly54,

Oui, c'est le 12 coeurs,

Je viens de démonter mon MP, Oui il y a 8 slot,  actuellement en 4X8 Go, je peux monter d'autres capacités ou je suis obligé de rester sur du 8 go en barrette si je veux garder celles déjà installer?

Exemple cumuler 4x8 go avec 2X16 go?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Janvier 2022)

Brother a dit:


> Je viens de démonter mon MP, Oui il y a 8 slot, actuellement en 4X8 Go, je peux monter d'autres capacités ou je suis obligé de rester sur du 8 go en barrette si je veux garder celles déjà installer?


OK, donc tu peux monter jusqu'à 128 Go de RAM !




Brother a dit:


> Exemple cumuler 4x8 go avec 2X16 go?


Regarde la doc de ta machine pour vérifier si tu peux fonctionner avec 2 slot vides. Je pense que oui. Et pas de souci pour avoir des 8 Go et des 16 Go (il faut la même fréquence). Vérifie aussi où mettre les 16 Go et où mettre les 8 Go.


----------

